# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As has become the tradition, there was no shortage of big debuts at the 2013 Detroit Auto Show.

Ranging from concepts so bold they border on absurdity to production cars that kept enthusiasts clicking, this is AutoGuide.com's list of the top 10 cars unveiled during the North American International Auto Show.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Detroit Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

